# Condensation in skylight



## Lemieuxcontracting (Dec 7, 2016)

I'm having a problem with the mud in the skylight not drying. Some corners are even more wet then when I applied it. I have a lot of head and air circulation going on. I have put tear away by trim-tex on the top. Leaving a gab between the strip and the skylight frame. At the bottom i put paperbead. I used all-purpose compound by synco. 
Did you dealt with that issue before,
Do you have ideas of what i could do?
Thank you

Also i would like to thank you all guys that contributing to this forum you are a wealth of knowledge. I'm also amaze that you have time to put into it. If you work as hard as i do. Time is a rare commodity....


----------



## krafty (Jun 30, 2016)

I'd do it in hot mud and skim out with all purpose.

Sent from my LGL16C using Tapatalk


----------



## Lemieuxcontracting (Dec 7, 2016)

Did scrape the wet stuff. Then apply concrete-fill. Let it set and skim it with all purpose. Looks pretty good.


----------



## BOBTHEFIXER (Oct 28, 2013)

I say Dehumidifier and fan will do the trick.

since its winter and heat is on all day.

(tell home owner to eat in restaurant for one day) lots of boiling water on stove is your enemy too.


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

Mas Fuego


----------



## silb (Jan 11, 2017)

Make sure the seal round the window is okay as well


----------



## Canadian_wood (Jan 22, 2017)

There are a few possibilities. Is there condensation in the top or bottom corners?The roof may have a leak around the window. The bleed holes (if any) on the window might be blocked or only one is free. The air barrier is not performing properly or is missing. Depending on the cimate, window performance, insulation type and amount, the inside and outside air may be meeting inside the window well and condensing. Depending on the shape of the interior, ceiling pitch, window location, air flow, the humid air inside might be swirling up and 'sittiting' on your returns.


----------

